# took one in the rear



## davduckman2010 (Dec 20, 2016)

took off work last Thursday because of a massive snow storm in Cleveland were I'm working. decided to go Christmas shopping with my 2 sons close to home we were sitting at a stop light and a 22 year old kid doing 40+ miles an hour plows into my f 150 from behind after side swipeing another car . truck is trashed me and my older boy ended up in hospital back and neck injurys -- oh ya we was texting .

Reactions: Sincere 12


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your accident. Sending prayers for a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Not sure what it is about that damn cell phone that makes people believe they are invincible behind the wheel. No conversation carried on in text is worth someone's life. Hate to hear it, especially over the holidays! Y'all get well soon!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hope son is ok.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 20, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> ... oh ya we was texting .



I assume you meant the kid that hit you was texting????? Hope you all end up OK, Speedy recovery!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 20, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Hope son is ok.


my son he young and heals faster what about the old coot --- dam drywallers

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 20, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I assume you meant the kid that hit you was texting????? Hope you all end up OK, Speedy recovery!!!


ya the kid came running up with phone in hand I pretty sure hes getting canceled from state farm insurance right about know. new car sideswiped his mustang destroyed and a good 10.000 damage to my truck they might total mine don't know yet. oh and all the injurys. yep hes pretty much screwed


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> my son he young and heals faster what about the old coot --- dam drywallers


Damn plumbers, they dont get old just smell worse.... i bet yer sore it the morning.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 20, 2016)

Sorry duck, but glad you're ok!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2016)

Dam Duck, hope all works out and y'all heal quickly. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow duck....that just sucks. Take care of that back!!! how's the kiddoes?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the wreck... hope your kiddo is OK.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> ya the kid came running up with phone in hand I pretty sure hes getting canceled from state farm insurance right about know. new car sideswiped his mustang destroyed and a good 10.000 damage to my truck they might total mine don't know yet. oh and all the injurys. yep hes pretty much screwed



needed a new truck any how- The ford was more then a year Old??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 20, 2016)

Sure hope your son is okay. Trucks can be replaced. My wife heard from a friend of hers today that her brother was involved in an accident and his son was killed! Horrible day for accidents. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> needed a new truck any how- The ford was more then a year Old??


 hmmmm I think your right --- FOR ONCE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Damn plumbers, they dont get old just smell worse.... i bet yer sore it the morning.


oh don't worry I got calls and letters from 99% of all the lawyers and doctors in northern ohio. dam its good to know they all care so deeply about the old ducks well fair. I didn't know I had so many friends.what a swell bunch of concerned people. they will proably help me out for nothing right.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 21, 2016)

Damn Dave. Glad your still with us. It could have been much worse. Yeah you'll get a new truck out of this for sure! Injured back is not a good thing though, take some time off to let it heal brother. Pick one of those attorneys and let them run with it, you should be taken care of, you didn't do anything wrong and where definitely a victim. I'm not one of those people that is sue happy but that was bs. Pretty much turned your life upside down. Now your injured, out of work, and no vehicle, all because of some dumb as kid texting while driving in the snow! Yeah, let the attorneys handle it !
But again, I'm glad you guys are still with us, it could have been much worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 21, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Damn Dave. Glad your still with us. It could have been much worse. Yeah you'll get a new truck out of this for sure! Injured back is not a good thing though, take some time off to let it heal brother. Pick one of those attorneys and let them run with it, you should be taken care of, you didn't do anything wrong and where definitely a victim. I'm not one of those people that is sue happy but that was bs. Pretty much turned your life upside down. Now your injured, out of work, and no vehicle, all because of some dumb as kid texting while driving in the snow! Yeah, let the attorneys handle it !
> But again, I'm glad you guys are still with us, it could have been much worse.


thanks bud just another one of those crap piles that seem to get dumped on us.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 21, 2016)

Ouch, Duck... Very sorry to hear this. Hope you and your sons recover well.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> thanks bud just another one of those crap piles that seem to get dumped on us.



Life is but a series of crap piles- It is not about how big the piles are-It is about how fast ya can shovel...... 
signed- wacko western philosopher .....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 21, 2016)

Dang man! Glad to hear you're not in any worse shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 21, 2016)

Glad you both will come out of it OK. Take care to let yourself heal up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Dec 21, 2016)

Damn duck sorry to hear about this. Texting and even talking on the phone while driving is stupid especially in bad weather. How people can't grasp how dangerous it is not only to themselves but to other people is beyond me. Nothing is that important that it can't wait an hour or even a couple of hours. I have finally got patti to stop doing that while she is driving and if she does do it and I know she is driving I won't answer her until I know she is safe. when I get them while driving I respond at a light or a stop sign with one word, DRIVING and everyone knows I will get back to them when I am not. Sorry you got injured spine injuries suck man so take it easy and rest up hopefully there is no permanent damage done to you or your son!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 21, 2016)

Hope you and your son recover fully from this -- I'd say quickly too, but I always reckon "100% in time" is better than "75% quickly".

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 21, 2016)

brown down said:


> when I get them while driving I respond at a light or a stop sign with one word, DRIVING



I've been a programmer in the past, and wrote a small app for my own entertainment and use. When I switch it on, it automatically replies to any incoming text with a message saying "I'm driving, I can't text." (I've been meaning to add a couple more reply options -- "I'm eating dinner", "I'm snuggling with my wife", that sort of thing.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## brown down (Dec 21, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> I've been a programmer in the past, and wrote a small app for my own entertainment and use. When I switch it on, it automatically replies to any incoming text with a message saying "I'm driving, I can't text." (I've been meaning to add a couple more reply options -- "I'm eating dinner", "I'm snuggling with my wife", that sort of thing.)




I think you need to patent that and get it out to the public that sounds like an app I would def pay for. I use the talk option to text but at the end of the day I am still not paying 100 percent attention to driving even tho I am doing it while stopped!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 21, 2016)

brown down said:


> I think you need to patent that and get it out to the public that sounds like an app I would def pay for. I use the talk option to text but at the end of the day I am still not paying 100 percent attention to driving even tho I am doing it while stopped!!


Thanks, but there are already several out there and I don't want the headache of having to support it (refresh for the next version of Android, etc.) You're welcome to use mine if you'd like to -- shoot me a PM with your email and I'll send you a link to download it.


----------



## brown down (Dec 21, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks, but there are already several out there and I don't want the headache of having to support it (refresh for the next version of Android, etc.) You're welcome to use mine if you'd like to -- shoot me a PM with your email and I'll send you a link to download it.



thanks man am I able to use it with an iPhone tho?


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 21, 2016)

brown down said:


> thanks man am I able to use it with an iPhone tho?


Sorry, no -- it's Android only. I haven't done any IOS development.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Life is but a series of crap piles- It is not about how big the piles are-It is about how fast ya can shovel......
> signed- wacko western philosopher .....


I'm going to buy a backhoe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> I'm going to buy a backhoe


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 21, 2016)

Hate to hear that Duck. Im glad you weren't hurt any worse though. Best wishes for a speedy recovery for you both!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear Duck! I retired as a pipefitter doing commercial and industrial air condition and was told that a plumber was a pipefitter with his brains knocked out. You didn't hit your head did you because I don't know come after plumber? All jokes aside, I hope you and your son heal with no permanent damage. Bad thing some times happen to good people get well and nail the kids insurance.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Duck, I hope your son has a speedy recovery. The level of distraction with phones is awful. Wasn't bad enough dealing with trying to hold your Big Gulp in one hand, and Big Mac in the other. Now you have to carry on conversations with someone oblivious to yours or their need to concentrate on driving. Ugh...heal fast, and thank goodness it wasn't worse.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 22, 2016)

Today I was at work driving my work truck, I sit up nice and high, and I saw a guy with a tablet sitting on his steering wheel and watching a movie while driving!!!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Life is but a series of crap piles- It is not about how big the piles are-It is about how fast ya can shovel......
> signed- wacko western philosopher .....


No... that can't be right... in the words of Adam Savage, "I reject your reality and replace it with my own."


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> No... that can't be right... in the words of Adam Savage, "I reject your reality and replace it with my own."



Come on now- we don't have to get political......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 23, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Sorry to hear Duck! I retired as a pipefitter doing commercial and industrial air condition and was told that a plumber was a pipefitter with his brains knocked out. You didn't hit your head did you because I don't know come after plumber? All jokes aside, I hope you and your son heal with no permanent damage. Bad thing some times happen to good people get well and nail the kids insurance.


lol I can always be a drywaller if I get brain damage

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol I can always be a drywaller if I get brain damage



Obviously a comment by a plumber that huffed way too much methane......

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol I can always be a drywaller if I get brain damage


Funny



Mike1950 said:


> Obviously a comment by a plumber that huffed way too much methane......


Funnier!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 23, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Obviously a comment by a plumber that huffed way too much methane......


hah that's not true I all ways put a cloths pin on my nose and I never chewed my nails either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> hah that's not true I all ways put a cloths pin on my nose and I never chewed my nails either


Lathers are the ones that chewed nails.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 23, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Obviously a comment by a plumber that huffed way too much methane......


He should strike a match to get rid of the methane stink! Ha Ha......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 24, 2016)

Wishing you and your son a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

